# Which washing detergent / fabric softener?



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey folks,

We are coming to the end of our washing powder (costco) and fabric softener (lenor) and just wanted to see what people use / recommend for Washing Detergent and Fabric Softener?

This is just for the normal clothes wash and things like towels etc, not for washing microfibers.

We use Fairy non bio liquid for the babies clothes and cloths.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I use Aerial Liquid (from costco £12) as I don't like powder and use lenor softener. It lasts about 6weeks for a family of 4. Why do you want to change for? If it does the job just keep using it


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Interesting, that this could be a discussion  But I know even entire fora, that talk abouit washing machines and detergents. In the way of amateurs/conaisseurs etc, not just because someone needs a new machine. Some actually collect washing machines and provide videos of the rotating drums on youtube ... 

I use whatever my local shops provide for concentrates, that turned out to smell nice and lasting ... without irritating me (so far).

I do wish more makers would make truly low irritant stuff. There's only a few rare true ones and a few pseudo ones with just lowered perfume content etc. I don't really have to attract chemical insensitivity.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Woolite no softener makes me itch.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bold 2 in 1. 

You can get huge boxes of the powder at most local shops, usually on crazy deals for £5.00 or so.


----------

